# Heinkel He162 Salamander



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 11, 2015)

bailing out would have been a dicey trick...


----------



## norab (Jan 12, 2015)

sot to mention no visibility at your 6


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2015)

Like that!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2015)

bobbysocks said:


> bailing out would have been a dicey trick...


Not really.

The "Spatz" had an ejection seat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 14, 2015)

didnt know that GG....only one i knew that had one was a 163 but it does make sense.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2015)

The Me163 should have had one, but didn't although there is word that an engineer had been designing one for the Komet.

The He280 jet had the first ejection seats and a Heinkel test pilot was the first pilot to use an ejection seat, successfully ejecting from a He280 prototype during an emergency. The He219 also had ejection seats.

Unlike the He162, which used an explosive type system, the He280 and He219 used a compressed air system.

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2015)

wrknr 120222


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Feb 3, 2015)

from my last visit to duxford, this is the one that used to be suspended from the ceiling in the Imperial War Museum Lambeth !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2015)

wrknr 120222


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2015)

couple of top shots there...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2015)

like that shot, not seen before!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2015)

Id. german aircraft - Page 34 - Axis History Forum

"I have to correct myself. This is He 162 A-2, WNr.120077, Red 1of II./JG 1, FE/ T2-0489.
This must then be 1947 at University of Kansas in Lawrence, USA.
Already in 1948 it was sold to a collector in Kansas City. This plane is now at the Planes of Fame Museum, Chino, CA"


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2015)

White 4", WNr. 120067, seen at Kassel sometime around 14 August 1945







Historical Media. LLC pic nr 186

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2015)

The test of a jet fighter Heinkel He162 'Salamander' in the wind tunnel of Central Aerohydrodynamic Institute.


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2015)

Good one.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2016)

see also #10 and #15 wrknr 120222 White 23 number not visible/ not applied


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2016)

Is that paint discolored from the jet exhaust?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2016)

Like it!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2016)

wrknr 120067 see post #22. Intresstingly the wing on another airframe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 17, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is that paint discolored from the jet exhaust?


Good question, but it's one of the few that I've seen with that "discoloration" in that area.

Since the tail structure, except the elevators, were made of Beech, I honestly don't think it was exposed to exhaust gasses hot enough to discolor the paint.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2017)

Underground production, Seegrotte bei Wien, Hirschbruehl code name: Languste


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2017)

Underground production, Seegrotte bei Wien, Hirschbruehl code name: Languste

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## stona (Feb 8, 2017)

That's great, I've never seen a 'flow diagram' through such a facility before.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 8, 2017)

Very interesting.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 8, 2017)

Amazing they were still producing aircraft up until the end. Great pics!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2017)

Heinkel He162A-2, WNr.120227 at RAF Museum, Hendon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice..!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Lefa (May 11, 2017)

If there any known air battle or faced with thisplane, how good or bad it was?


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## mikewint (May 21, 2017)

Lefa, the He 162 Volksjager (the "People's Fighter") was developed as a quick solution to stem the tide of the major Allied advances witnessed by German forces in the latter years of the war. The plan was to produce these inexpensive jet fighters in mass production quantities and train Hitler Youth to take them into battle.
The He 162 was a single-seat fighter of unique design, most identifiable for having the powerplant sitting atop the fuselage, negating the need for any complex internal intake and exhaust systems running the length of the fuselage. The tail was ingeniously split in a "T" format and the wings were mounted high on the fuselage body with edges folded down at aerodynamic degrees. A powered tricycle landing gear, a large glass canopy and even an ejection seat rounded out the list of notable features.
Initial plans for the He 162 came out just 38 days before the first prototype flew, making for an astounding development timeframe. The fuselage was developed from metal alloys and plywood for the most inexpensive combination available. Mounting the engine atop the fuselage in no way hampered performance of the aircraft as a whole, though it did provide some instability issues in terms of handling capabilities.
The first flight of the He 162 V1, was fairly successful, but during a high-speed run at 840 km/h (520 mph), the highly acidic replacement glue attaching the nose gear strut door failed and the pilot was forced to land. Other problems were noted as well, notably a pitch instability and problems with sideslip due to the rudder design. On a second flight on 10 December in front of various Nazi officials, the glue again caused a structural failure. This allowed the aileron to separate from the wing, causing the plane to roll over and crash, killing the pilot. When the second prototype flew on 22 December, the stability problems proved to be more serious as the aircraft both “wagged its tail” and rocked side to side. With the plane supposed to enter production within weeks, there was no time to change the design. A number of small changes were made instead, including adding lead ballast to the nose to move the centre of gravity more to the front of the plane, and slightly increasing the size of the tail surfaces.
With an intended production goal of about 4,000 a month, the He 162 was to overwhelm the Allied forces through sheer numbers. This became more idealistic than truth, as the supplies and trained aircrews were running thin for the Reich by this time. With that said, training for Hitler Youth ensued but in towed gliders, minimal zing the true learning curve apparent in an advanced aircraft such as the He 162 was to be. Final training was to conclude with Hitler Youth in actual combat.
The He 162 first saw combat in mid-April 1945. On 19 April, Feldwebel Günther Kirchner shot down a Royal Air Force fighter. The Heinkel and its pilot were lost as well, shot down by an RAF Hawker Tempest while on approach to land, a point at which Allied pilots targeted German jets. Though still in training, I./JG 1 had begun scored kills in mid-April, but had also lost 13 He 162s and 10 pilots. Ten of the aircraft were operational losses, caused by flameouts and sporadic structural failures. Only two of the 13 aircraft were actually shot down. The He 162's 30-minute fuel capacity also caused problems, as at least two of JG 1's pilots were killed attempting emergency deadstick landings after exhausting their fuel.
In the end, British forces took over the airfield housing the only operational Volksjager air group, eventually taking eleven samples back to Britain for further testing and review. Of the 800 initial batch Volksjagers produced, only about 200 would ever actually make it out of the factory gates, the rest remaining in their place in underground factories found throughout Germany.

Incidentally, the He 162 Volksjager is sometimes incorrectly given the name of "Salamander" when, in fact, Salamander is the name given to the entire project of producing the lightweight jet fighter. Volksjager remains the recognized designation and the Heinkel firm applied the name of "Spatz" ("Sparrow") to their creation.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2017)

He-162 in the UK.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)

*Heinkel He162 V-1




*


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Civettone (Oct 28, 2017)

Snautzer01 said:


> Heinkel He162A-2, WNr.120227 at RAF Museum, Hendon
> 
> View attachment 365481


Sorry Snautzer, was this picture taken at Hendon? Or do you mean to say it is now at the Museum in Hendon?

Kris


----------



## johnbr (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2019)

#876 WWII Photo ~ Captured German Heinkel He 162 Fighter Jet ~ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 17, 2019)

Civettone said:


> Sorry Snautzer, was this picture taken at Hendon? Or do you mean to say it is now at the Museum in Hendon?



Yes. Those aircraft are all part of the RAF Museum collection and are now split between Hendon and Cosford. The pic was likely to have been taken at RAF St Athan in Wales. Before the RAF Museum was opened in the early 70s, the Air Historic Branch kept its historic aeroplanes at different bases, forming what were called 'Station Flights', despite the fact that the aircraft were not airworthy. Colerne, St Athan and Henlow had large numbers of historic airframes, most of which survived to find permanent homes at Hendon and Cosford and other museums round the UK. 

Henlow in particular was a gathering point for the RAF Museum airframes before the museum site opened at Hendon, which was at the time still an RAF base. St Athan was known for its collection of Axis birds, which included the Mitsubishi Ki-46, these birds, the Ju 87G and more in store and on open public days, the highlights were the likes of the two seat Fw 190 in the background and the Me 410 having their engines run. At this point these aeroplanes were maintained by standard RAF personnel who had no real access to archives or the information needed to keep the aircraft in tip top trim, so weird and wonderful colour schemes came out and for years, the RAF Museum relied solely on serving RAF personnel in this capacity to look after its aeroplanes without dedicated archival or specialised engineering support, as it does now.


----------



## Gastounet (Feb 18, 2019)

Here is a photo of the He 162 I took in Hendon RAF Museum a few years ago.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Sutts (Feb 18, 2019)

What a great thread, thanks for posting


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2019)

WW2 US Photo Of Captured German Jet | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2019)

Heinkel He162 120227 Photo, HB824 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 18, 2019)

http://www.wwiiaircraftperformance.org/he162/HE-162-F-TS-672-RE.pdf


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2019)

He-162 with ju-004 d or e

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2019)

He-162 with ju-004d/e WWII Aircraft Performance

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2019)

*He-162












Underground Aircraft Factory*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2019)

*He-















He-162 Underground Aircraft Factory*


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2019)

net


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 24, 2019)

Great stuff! Makes me want to build one, though I would probably end up abandoning it half way through.


----------



## rochie (Aug 24, 2019)

Always amazed how small it is !


Capt. Vick said:


> Great stuff! Makes me want to build one, though I would probably end up abandoning it half way through.


Me too Jim.
Always amazed how small it is when you see one in the flesh !


----------



## JonOlsen (Aug 24, 2019)

Very nice pics!


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 25, 2019)

Nice pictures! And some I have never seen before.

Be sure to read Capt "Winkle" Brown's description of his postwar test flying experience with the He-162. Like everything else in his book, "Wings of the Luftwaffe," it is excellent. You can buy it for $6.00 or less on ebay.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2019)

Original WWII photo of a captured HE-162 salamander German jet fighter | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

Org. Photo: Captured Luftwaffe He-162 Jet Fighter Sitting on Airfield!!! | eBay

no airfield but post war exhibition


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2019)

Heinkel 162, pictured at US Army Freeman Field, Seymour, Indiana. 
Photograph Curator


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2019)

4312 Foto Flugzeug Heinkel He 162 Salamander Volksjäger als Beute in den USA | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Org. Photo: Captured Luftwaffe He-162 Jet Fighter on Public Display; 1946!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Heinkel He 162 120335 Photo, HC552 | eBay

120235 was thought to have served with I/JG1, and was captured at Leck in May 1945. It was brought back to the United Kingdom and given the Air Ministry identification number 63, and after storage in various locations was displayed at Cranwell. It is reported to have been test flown at the RAE, probably in 1945-46, and was subsequently in store at No.6 MU Brize Norton.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Admiral Beez (Nov 16, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Underground production, Seegrotte bei Wien, Hirschbruehl code name: Languste
> 
> View attachment 365093
> View attachment 365094


Put an Indian v-twin in that and head for Bonneville.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: Captured German HE-162 “Salamander” | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

ORIGINAL FOTO FLUGZEUG HEINKEL HE 162 BEUTEFLUGZEUG FRANKREICH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Reggie_Mental (Feb 3, 2020)

Luftwaffe pilot training was so rudimentary by 1945, they had to resort to painting arrows on the front of the plane so the newbies knew which way they were meant to be going.

I've done no research...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2020)

1945 Press Photo WWII German Volksjaeger "People's Fighter" plane in London | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 20, 2020)

Reggie_Mental said:


> Luftwaffe pilot training was so rudimentary by 1945, they had to resort to painting arrows on the front of the plane so the newbies knew which way they were meant to be going.



How about this then? The Germans knew what was coming by the time the He 162 was in service they painted the Rauchen Verboten sign in the hangar in English!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HEINKEL HE 162 IN FRANZÖSISCHEN FARBEN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII Photo US GIs With Captured German Heinkel He-162 Jet Plane Wreck | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII Photo US GIs With Captured German Heinkel He-162 Jet Plane Wreck | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2020)

Nice Pics..!


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2020)




----------



## GrauGeist (May 6, 2020)

That's WkNmr 120067 "White 4" of JG1, captured at Kassel-Waldau.

I really wish I had access to my computers, because I could swear I have seen this particular photograph before. I know there were quite a few taken of this ship, but this angle looks familiar.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BEUTE HEINKEL HE 162 UND JUNKERS JU 290 ALLES KAPUTT | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2020)

foto flugzeug Luftwaffe Heinkel He-162 in england | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 7, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## ArmouredSprue (May 7, 2020)

Fantastic selection of photos guys. Keep them coming


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2020)

Captured German He-162 Fighter Plane - Old Photo | eBay


AM 65 wrknr 120227 , BMW 003 TL395914 see Serial Numbers BMW 003 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2020)

F003334 Production of the Heinkel He 162. 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2020)

F003333 Production of the Heinkel He 162. 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2020)

F003332 Production of the Heinkel He 162. 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2020)

F003328 Production of the Heinkel He 162. 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2020)

F003325 Production of the Heinkel He 162. 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2020)

F003324 Production of the Heinkel He 162. 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2020)

F003307 Production of the Heinkel He 162. 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2020)

F003285 Production of the Heinkel He 162. 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2020)

F003283 Production of the Heinkel He 162. 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2020)

F003281 Production of the Heinkel He 162. 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2020)

F003280 Production of the Heinkel He 162. 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2020)

F003277 Production of the Heinkel He 162. 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 27, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## ArmouredSprue (Nov 27, 2020)

Fantastic detail photos

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fshort (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi *

 Snautzer01
:*

* Thanks for posting these - there's several I didn't have!*

*Regards,
James*


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug He 162 A der I./JG 1 im Frühjahr 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug He 162 A der I./JG 1 im Mai 1945 in Leck # | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## MIflyer (Mar 1, 2021)

Capt "Winkle" Brown mentions that the FAE flew two of them. He flew 120098 and Flt Lt R A Marks was killed in 120072 when the tail fell apart during a low altitude roll.

And if you do not have a copy of Brown's "Wings of the Luftwaffe" you'd best run right out a get one!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

Battle of Britain display in Hyde Park, London (LEMB)
















3 original photo WW2 Luftwaffe Jets Heinkel He162 Messerschmitt Me163 c 1946 | eBay


3 original photos.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2022)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HEINKEL HE 162 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG HEINKEL HE 162 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2022)

Eric Brown on the He162 article

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2022)

wrknr 120222














F009642 Heinkel He 162 Volksjagerthe | eBay


_gsrx_vers_1469 (GS 9.1 (1469)).



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2022)

Kassel august 1945

Must be WrkNr 120067 White 4 of JG1, captured at Kassel-Waldau.



















*WWII photo- Captured German HEINKEL He 162 Fighter Jet plane- KASSEL Germany*2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- Captured German HEINKEL He 162 Fighter Jet plane- KASSEL Germany*2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Wednesday at 7:16 AM)

T2-489 Nervenklau


































1975 Original Slides (9) CHINO AIRPORT Planes Fame HEINKEL He162 & More WWII | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1975 Original Slides (9) CHINO AIRPORT Planes Fame HEINKEL He162 & More WWII at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Wednesday at 8:03 AM)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Wednesday at 11:20 AM)

Anybody know if the "nerve stealer" writing was on the He 162 when it was captured? Or was it added by the Allies?


----------



## Gnomey (Yesterday at 6:56 PM)

Nice shots!


----------



## mjfur (Yesterday at 7:49 PM)

Capt. Vick said:


> Anybody know if the "nerve stealer" writing was on the He 162 when it was captured? Or was it added by the Allies?


For what it's worth,
Most likely built at the Heinkel North factory, Rostock in April 1945,* He 162 Werk Nummer 120077* was flown by Lieutenant Gerhard Hanf of II./JG 1 until the end of that month and features the apt word "_Nervenklau_" painted below the cockpit on the left side of the fuselage which translates to "_Nerve Jangler_". This nickname was applied by ground crew who took a tongue in cheek attitude to Hanf's noisy motorbike, which apparently disturbed their barracks rest on a regular basis!








The Survivors: Heinkel He 162 Volksjäger – Germany’s “Peoples Fighter”


The Reichsluftfahrtministerium Volksjäger (“People’s Fighter”) design competition was issued on September 10th, 1944 by the German Ministry of Aviation (Reichsluftfahrtministerium…




acesflyinghighthesurvivors.wordpress.com





It was there in 1946,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

